# Ludo getting the big snip - today!



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Dropped Ludo off this morning at the vets to be neutered. Poor boy has no idea what's coming to him ... he was just super-excited to be getting attention from all of the vet techs!

I'm picking him back up this evening and I am wondering if anyone has advice on what worked best for them during the recovery period. I'm a bit worried about his stitches, because he loves to lick himself (  ) and can be a crazy ball of energy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all went well for him, he will be fine in no time. Most people on here would advise a onesie - kids all in one vest, to put on during recovery but I must admit we had to go the traditional route of plastic cone to stop Dudley chewing his stitches, although there are inflatable ones now that we didn't try (tried a soft cone thingy but didn't stop him), I did take the cone off for walks - on lead walks only. I took all the lead walking as a training opportunity to practice the heel command, can do it perfectly now - only providing he is interested in whatever treat I have though!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do hope Ludo is home and all went well.
I had to use a cone for Hooch, the only boy dog I've had. I only put it on him when he was not with me. In the house I kept him on a lead if he did not have his cone on, so he could not sneak off for a sneaky lick and nibble.
Hopefully Ludo will be quite sleepy this evening and tomorrow... the fun starts when the anaesthetic has worn off and their bounce is back. Plenty of short lead walks may help more than a couple of longer ones.
You'll get through it. Hope he isn't too miserable tonight.
A new stag bar and some tasty chews might help to distract him


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ditto to all above especially the part about hope all goes well!  We had to use a cone with Rufus and keep him on lead even in house to prevent running and jumping. All the misery is over before you know it and the possibility of a need for more surgery makes it worth all the effort. Our vets rule was ten full days no silly stuff.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love to ludo - how's he doing?
Have you considered the vests that children have? With poppers underneath - there are several people on here who have used them - with success, there is pictures on here, I'm no good at doing those link things, but im sure someone will for you? X
Wishing ludo a speedy recovery


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope Ludo is doing ok! I'm sure he will be groggy and not move much when you pick him up. The first night Molly wore the cone of shame and a baby onesie that I cut a hole in for her tail She didn't really mind it but she hated the cone so got her an inflatable collar. She was fine with that and healed up well. The onesie also protects dirt from getting on the incision. Give us an update when you pick him up


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Hope all went well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just saw this for some reason. Hope he is doing ok. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hope he is doing well. We did onesies coupled with the inflatable tube of shame. He didn't seem to have any issue with the surgery but I think the stitches started to get itchy after a few days. His problem was that he was really long but really skinny so either the onesie was loose around the waist or tight in the crotch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the well-wishes!

Ludo is home and doing great - he slept a lot yesterday, but today he seems better. They gave him a soft collar, though at certain angles he can still get to the incision site and tries to lick it. Hopefully he won't have to wear it for too long, because he is a sad pup about it!

The vet was very pleased with how well he did, and I think the recovery time should be fast. It's hard to get him to not jump up on things, or use the stairs. Trying to stop him as much as possible, but he is so lively in general it's difficult!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pleased to hear he's bounced back x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Glad to hear Ludo is doing well xx


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

So after being very close to being completely housebroken, Ludo has started going potty in the house since I brought him back from his neutering. The vet said to bring in a pee sample, but it seems more behavioral to me. They are large pee puddles, he isn't straining to go, and it's always on the same rug - plus it has been accompanied by poop several times. I took off the clunky collar that they gave him in hopes that that will help. He has had over three days to start to heal and I can keep a close eye on him, so I hope taking it off doesn't hurt anything.

Anyone else have problems with their dogs urinating/pooping in the house after being fixed?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No but I have had experience with dogs using this technique as a sort of canine expletive at their owners. Hopefully he'll forgive you quickly!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Removed the neck cone and all is good - no accidents since taking it off!

Woohoo!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Who is who's master eh??
Glad to hear he is recovering x


----------

